# Tough Winter



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Went to one of my favorite spots a few weekends ago and didn't see a rabbit or any fresh sign. Snow was really deep and all the usual hot spots held no rabbits but did have lots of pheasants.

This area is a place where over the years I have shot many rabbits in a single day. It has been normal to see 50 -75 rabbits in one location but this year we found none.

Not sure what is going on but most likely a combination of factors. Regardless, I have not gotten one rabbit this winter and I really like to eat them.


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

I am from Michigan and we have had the same problem.We suspect it is do to the amount of rain we had in the spring last year flooding out alot of the nests and the large cayote packs around this year.Have you seen alot of yotes by you?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Not any more than usual. And with all the snow we had quite a few deer die which should have provided food for coyotes.

The mystery continues. Guess I'll have to weight until next fall/winter to see if the population rebounds.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I was reading somewhere about a six or seven year cycle in rabbit populations. Maybe that has something to do with it. There wern't rabbits here for years then when my old dog died ( or was shot) they came back. That dang dog would kill anything he saw. I saw him chase a deer one time. Friendly to people but a terror to animals. He was a pitbull stray I kept.


----------



## mrtwinz87 (Jul 21, 2010)

here in pa last season was a bust to. we have a pretty set hunting party of me my father and my uncle and altogether we prolly got 15 rabbits for the 2009-2010 season horrible considering a good season would be around 30 or 40 bits, and we hunt with dogs, but it has been crappy the last 3 years or so. My only guess is that there are a hell of a lot a red tails everywhere round here and we have been seing more and more coyotes and fox, cant be sure what the problem is, though it dose give me a reason to go out n hunt coyotes and fox


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

come to south dakota after the first snow. 10 of us each got 15 rabbits just walking through tree belt shooting 22's.


----------

